# Magic Vs A pair of VW show stoppers



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to share a few pics of 2 great show cars that i have been working on this week :thumb:

Both were in for correction details and were a great pleasure to work on.

First up we have a American import Corrado which has been on the scene for around 8 years now and always seems to make people smile :argie:

Its sporting a 2.9 vr6 Turbo lump producing 350hp and 460ftlb of torque :doublesho

The car often goes around Europe on the show scene and lets rip on the german auto bahns making mincemeat of all BMW M cars and Porsche Turbos :lol:

Attention to detail is what the owner is all about and this car lacks nothing :thumb:

Enjoy:


























































































































































































Next up we have a lovely MK2 GTI Golf which again is a common site on the show scene and heres why:


















































































































































Both cars will be at Players today and Westside next sunday as will I.

I hope you enjoyed the pics as much as i enjoyed working on these lovely cars :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

two lovely cars, not sure i like the wheel set up on the carrado thow.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Two fantastic looking cars there.:thumb:
First one is a beast. But every inch of it is Detailing in the extreme. Beautiful. :argie:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Beautiful cars!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Stunning Rado!


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

pair of brilliant cars.. i saw this corrado in person and it looked and sounded super.. 

Mr Robbie has only added to their great appeal with his superb work:thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

Niiiiiiiice


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

love the oldskool gti's and that corrado looks sooooo sweet! Real nice colour too!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tastefully modified motors Robbie :thumb:



caledonia said:


> But every inch of it is Detailing in the extreme. Beautiful. :argie:


How is that detailing to the extreme ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Tastefully modified motors Robbie :thumb:
> 
> How is that detailing to the extreme ?


I think Gordon meant what the owner has done to it mate :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome that corrado:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

R6 Smithy said:


> love the oldskool gti's and that corrado looks sooooo sweet! Real nice colour too!


Its a Porsche colour :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> 460ftlb of torque


That must be in NM? i.e. 340lb.ft?

Nice work though!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Great work on both cars.

Must say that I love Sukh's Rado too!


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

are these us-style automatic seatbelts from another car?


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

the rado is a very early engine as it has a dizzy not a coil pack also if its runnig 450 lb ft it should make ALOT more than 350 hp for whatever reason its dying top end. do you know what injectors its got?


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

hi mate, what products do you have used to clean the wheels of the black Corrado?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Both look amazing :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

cheffi said:


> are these us-style automatic seatbelts from another car?


Not from another car mate this car is an American import :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

both are cracking cars


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

What process did you use on the 2 cars, thanks.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Love the Rado but not so sure on the grill albeit im sure it aids cooling.

Like the golf also, always on the lookout for a nice OEM one to compliment the OEM beemer.

Gav


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

david_h said:


> What process did you use on the 2 cars, thanks.


They were both corrected using Menz 203s on Megs polishing pads as the defects were not too bad however both bonnets took 2 hits :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice work robbie!

two cars that have alot of appeal to me - both are fantastic :doublesho

im sure i saw the rado at edition......


(maybe the booze affected me and i didnt tho....)

:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> nice work robbie!
> 
> two cars that have alot of appeal to me - both are fantastic :doublesho
> 
> ...


It was there mate and walked away as the show and shine winner


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> It was there mate and walked away as the show and shine winner


no doubt with a finish like that 

cracking motor it is 

didnt see the prizes being handed out unfortunatley, was readying for the 8 hour slug up the road :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> no doubt with a finish like that
> 
> cracking motor it is
> 
> didnt see the prizes being handed out unfortunatley, was readying for the 8 hour slug up the road :lol:


Fair play to you for doing the miles mate :thumb:

Westside next sunday if you fancy doing some more :lol:

Robbie


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Fair play to you for doing the miles mate :thumb:
> 
> Westside next sunday if you fancy doing some more :lol:
> 
> Robbie


really tempting - cant get the time off 

if i could id be there

you doing players?

:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Fair play to you for doing the miles mate :thumb:
> 
> Westside next sunday if you fancy doing some more :lol:
> 
> Robbie


Nope I am putting my foot down.
He has skived enough and has an RS4 to help out on.

*Davy NO *


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

:lol: thats me told then! 

ill be at the RS4 dont worry :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Nope I am putting my foot down.
> He has skived enough and has an RS4 to help out on.
> 
> *Davy NO *


:lol:


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi mate, what products and/or method do you have used to clean the wheels of the Corrado?:thumb:


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you just correct the bonnet on Sukh's corrado, that's what he was saying. Roof looked same as when I last saw it, bit swirly but nothing major.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

david_h said:


> Did you just correct the bonnet on Sukh's corrado, that's what he was saying. Roof looked same as when I last saw it, bit swirly but nothing major.


The bonnet got a little more corrected than the rest of the car. It was booked in for an enhancement detail not full correction so the deeper marks stayed on the car :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Having spoken to both owners of these cars they we're more than happy with the results, they also received plenty of attention at Players yesterday:










Alex


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> The bonnet got a little more corrected than the rest of the car. It was booked in for an enhancement detail not full correction so the deeper marks stayed on the car :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Makes sense.

Sukh's car is always stunning. The front wheels have gone slightly yellow due to the heat from the brakes over the years.

as for performance, I think the car is 400bhp with 350lb ft torque.

If it had 400lb/ft torque with that gearbox it would be lunched everytime he put his foot down.

Mental car.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

david_h said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> Sukh's car is always stunning. The front wheels have gone slightly yellow due to the heat from the brakes over the years.
> 
> ...


I just relay the info i am told mate :thumb: either way as you say its a mental car :doublesho

Robbie


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

A fine looking corrado, is it just me or do the wheels and tyres not fit right, wheel seems to sit proud of the tyre in a couple of pics. Anyways nice work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spooks said:


> A fine looking corrado, is it just me or do the wheels and tyres not fit right, wheel seems to sit proud of the tyre in a couple of pics. Anyways nice work


Stretch tyres mate its the in thing on the DUB scene at the moment :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work on 2 very stunning cars!!

VAG all the way!!

:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Stretch tyres mate its the in thing on the DUB scene at the moment :thumb:


stretch = win.


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

excellent work on both, love that corrado.

Strangely, I had a mk3 golf with the numberplate J443 XCG....


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Stretch tyres mate its the in thing on the DUB scene at the moment :thumb:


Has been for about the last 8 years, although more and more are doing it now! :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

love the US spec kit on the Raddo


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Loving the Corrado! Just curious, was there something about the US spec rado that was different or better than the EU spec? Seems like most VW guys over here go crazy over EU parts and cars, never really heard of an US spec being imported to Europe. Regardless, stunning work, both cars look fantastic!


----------



## Wil (Sep 18, 2009)

what an awesome enginebay on the Corrado,tho it is a shame its wheels dont match on the front with back.. couple of stunners


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Davemm said:


> two lovely cars, not sure i like the wheel set up on the carrado thow.


ditto, euro styleee!???:tumbleweed:

liked the veedubs and your finish tho.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Wil said:


> what an awesome enginebay on the Corrado,tho it is a shame its wheels dont match on the front with back..


That rear BBS wheel was only on there temporarilly whilst the original was having some work done. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning cars!!!:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

is the golf orignal paint has has it been sprayed? Just asking as the flat black on those was a PITA to work with, swirling back up very easily with the wrong microfibre cloth.

Nice paintwork on both Rob, well done.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> is the golf orignal paint has has it been sprayed? Just asking as the flat black on those was a PITA to work with, swirling back up very easily with the wrong microfibre cloth.
> 
> Nice paintwork on both Rob, well done.


Hi mate

The golf was painted around 5 years ago according to the owner :thumb:

Robbie


----------

